# S&W Model 10 .32 long



## randall4525 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am trying to find the history and value of a S&W Model 10, .32 Long Snub Nose Ser# 6911XX Good Fair to Good condition. Very few rounds through it. Please let me know if you have any info. I am thinking of selling it at a gun show but need to know what its worth.


----------

